# iPad case with intergrated Bluetooth keyboard



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Saw this on AppAdvice this morning, and thought it might be of interest to some:

http://www.gearzap.com/ipad-folio-with-integrated-bluetooth-keyboard-black.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  I think I'd be interested....

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Ironically enough, you're the first person I thought of when I saw this, with your traveling for quilting shows and all.  : )


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Now that looks nice! (As if I need another case, LOL!) Unfortunately, the company does not ship outside the EU. However, it has been approved by the FCC, which means it will be sold in the US some time in the future. I just hope it doesn't have chicklet or silicon type keys.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hadn't looked into the shipping yet...  Well, I coukd always get my Finnish friends to send me one, I guess...if I decide I want one enough...  There's no reason a private party couldn't ship it, is there?

Betsy


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks pretty cool!  What do you suppose "PU Leather" is?  The only other info says "leather style".  I'm guessing it means it's not real leather?  I want to upgrade my leather/felt case I have now to all leather and may have to go with the same mEdge case I have for my Kindle, but I really like the keyboard option.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

According to Engadget, the FCC has approved it , so perhaps vendors here will start carrying it...
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/24/keycase-ipad-folio-packs-a-bluetooth-keyboard-scores-fcc-approv/

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> Looks pretty cool! What do you suppose "PU Leather" is? The only other info says "leather style". I'm guessing it means it's not real leather? I want to upgrade my leather/felt case I have now to all leather and may have to go with the same mEdge case I have for my Kindle, but I really like the keyboard option.


"PU Leather" means polyurethane, or stinky plastic, depending on how cheap of a process the company uses. Leather style means it has dimples in it to mimic what real leather may look like.

From Wikipedia: "The manufacturing principle is the same: to meter the liquid isocyanate and resin blend at a specified stoichiometric ratio, mix them together until a homogeneous blend is obtained, dispense the reacting liquid into a mold or on to a surface, wait until it cures, then demold the finished part." Again, depending on how expensive or cheap of a process is used, the end product may either have no smell, or smell absolutely horrible. I had a cover that was "PU Leather" and promptly got rid of it. Neighbor still has it and last time I spoke to him (last week), it still smells horrible. Neighbor can't smell a thing since he has bad allergies and his nose is plugged up most of the time. He does like the cover, though.

Best Wishes!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Uhhhhhh, yeah. Thanx, Eeyore. After that description I just ordered a _non-PU_ leather cover from mEdge (promo code = MEDGEB2S for 15% off until September 6th).

iPad case watch!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that's a downer.  

I guess I'll wait until they're in this country and there are some reviews...

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

If nothing else, maybe some other companies will take note and come out with some nicer leather versions.  Still an interesting concept.  : )


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It's just me, I know, but this is where I draw the line and say, why not just use a laptop?

I love the BT keyboard, don't get me wrong, but one of the best things about it is that I'm not stuck with the usual, mostly uncomfortable, laptop keyboard/screen configuration.  Using a stand, my iPad can be higher or lower than the keyboard, or even off to one side.  It can be placed vertically instead of horizontally if I choose.  This case gives me none of that flexibility, and if I don't have that advantage, I'd rather just bring the full laptop wherever I'm going instead--fewer printing hassles and fewer connectivity issues (yes, I hit on another public wifi problem this week and ended up tethering to my iPhone instead while a nearby MacBookPro had no trouble--grrr!)

So I guess I'm not seeing the point of something like this.  MEdge has a gorgeous folio case with a pocket that fits the Apple keyboard; I'd opt for that before this one.  I'm genuinely curious though; am I the only one who loves the fact that my iPad gives me this particular flexibility?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I see your point...for the most part, I agree with you.  However, there are times when I take my iPad to a meeting and am using Whitenote to take notes during that it would be very nice to have a real keyboard.  My work laptop weighs a ton and I hate lugging it around.  However, that being said, I do appreciate being able to turn off the sound and take notes during a meeting in my lap in "stealth" mode...no laptop keyboard will ever be as quiet as an iPad virtual keyboard with the sound off!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm on medge case watch also. I bought the leather portfolio (black) with a pocket for my flexable keyboard. Looks like it will be good for traveling. I have a black leather Incase now and like it a lot but that is all it is - a case to protect the Pad in my purse. The nice thing about it is that it is sooo plain that I think thieves would pass it by!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> It's just me, I know, but this is where I draw the line and say, why not just use a laptop?
> 
> I love the BT keyboard, don't get me wrong, but one of the best things about it is that I'm not stuck with the usual, mostly uncomfortable, laptop keyboard/screen configuration. Using a stand, my iPad can be higher or lower than the keyboard, or even off to one side. It can be placed vertically instead of horizontally if I choose. This case gives me none of that flexibility, and if I don't have that advantage, I'd rather just bring the full laptop wherever I'm going instead--fewer printing hassles and fewer connectivity issues (yes, I hit on another public wifi problem this week and ended up tethering to my iPhone instead while a nearby MacBookPro had no trouble--grrr!)
> 
> So I guess I'm not seeing the point of something like this. MEdge has a gorgeous folio case with a pocket that fits the Apple keyboard; I'd opt for that before this one. I'm genuinely curious though; am I the only one who loves the fact that my iPad gives me this particular flexibility?


I'll have to check out the folio, but I basically use a laptop like placement of the keyboard and iPad anyway...the advantage to me over a laptop is speed and weight. I don't have to wait for boot up and shut down, or for applications to load...but then maybe I have a very slow heavy laptop. 

Haven't had any connectivity issues yet...

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I freaking want that! Please to tell me it will be available in the US by Christmas!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

sem said:


> I'm on medge case watch also. I bought the leather portfolio (black) with a pocket for my flexable keyboard. Looks like it will be good for traveling. I have a black leather Incase now and like it a lot but that is all it is - a case to protect the Pad in my purse. The nice thing about it is that it is sooo plain that I think thieves would pass it by!


Please review the case when you get it I was debating about it ... I would love to have everything in one place and might even get the keyboard for it too.... I like having a place for a notepad also in it.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

What does it weigh? This is great for college classes with those wee desks they have now. Can't type too fast with the iPad built-in keyboard, but this keyboard case looks pretty cool.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

My Medge Method Portfolio arrived yesterday and I am afraid that I'm going to have to send it back. It is too big in one way and not big enough in others. Empty it is heavy but not too. I could live with that but when you load all of your stuff in it like it shows on the website, it is very difficult to zip closed and it looks lumpy. I think it needs to be another inch or so thick. I didn't have everything that the picture showed and don't think much more than the iPad, writing pad and a file or two would fit in. The zipper strain worried me so I emptied it out and will pack it up when I get back to the office on Thursday. How is Medge for returns? It says I have 60 days. There is nothing wrong with the product. Had I been able to see it in person prior to purchase, I would have passed.


----------

